# ?

## Marisya

? 
  .

----------


## RAMM

? (  !)

----------


## Marisya

> ? (  !)

    ,   .
  .

----------


## RAMM

.  ,  ,  ,
 ,  ,  "   "  ...

----------


## Marisya

?
   (  )  http://www.astroland.ru/psychology/test8.htm

----------


## RAMM

> ?
>    (  )  http://www.astroland.ru/psychology/test8.htm

  1.  . .
2.      .  7  10.

----------


## Marisya

> 1.  . .
> 2.      .  7  10.

       10  10? ?

----------


## RAMM

> 10  10? ?

  ,  .     ,    
 .  .   .

----------


## Tail

7   -

----------


## Marisya

> 7   -

   .

----------

.

----------


## rust

,

----------

,       .))))

----------


## rust

> ,       .))))

   !

----------

!!!! -- !!!))))))

----------


## Def

,     .   .

----------

, ))))   ?

----------


## rust

150

----------

?

----------


## Def

)))

----------

,  )))

----------


## rust

,  ????  ....

----------

,    .       .     .

----------


## nickeler

-   !

----------


## poltavchanka

,   :,,.....

----------


## rust



----------



----------

